# My new fire belly tank!! 20 gallon



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, ive had these guys in a few different tanks then i just relized that they like water way more than land!! sometimes only getting out to eat, and all i had for them was a pretty good size, but not big water bowl, wich i had to change everyday because of their toxins.
So i had this 20 gallon with 3 goldfish in it, and i added another one, and that one had some type of disease and they all slowly died, so i said, why not add the toads to this tank instead of getting more fish?
So i started tring to get ideas and setting it up and i decided this one is going to be lots of water, as their previous tank was a 20 gallon long tank with soil in it, water bowl, some plants and wood and stuff, and that was a lot of land for 3 little guys when they barely left the water bowl...
I would recommend these guys to anybody!! their a lot of fun to watch, and they all have comepletly different personalities, and all look different. If they were all identical i could tell them about just by the way they act, and not to mention the little singing sound they will do right when i turn the light off and get into bed!
I also have about 10 little fish in the water, i have some red bellied piranahs and i got them these fish but they didnt like them, so i put some in this tank, and have some to my big whites tree frog to eat, but they seem fine, with the filter running, the toxins off the toads havent killed any of them yet with the strong filter running, and the fish add a very nice touch when your watching the tank. 




































heres the little fish in there...

















































































































































































































































































































in this one..ones jumpng..and ones tring to climb out lol, this was their first time in there...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a very nice vivavarium, i like the way the land part is on a cliff and there is this hill that heads towards the water. What fish are those?


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks! yeah they seem to like the slope a lot, so im glad i left it there instead of pushing the wall thing all the way back.
Im not sure what kind of fish they are! i was just at petsmart and they were right in the tank next to the feeder goldfish, but their deffinatly not goldfish. These are very light sometimes i dont see them at all against the gravel.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

You put piranahs in there?

_I see no reason why you should type in all caps, Matt.
Blue_


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i know what fish they are, forget the name though


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

nooo no piranahs in there lol i have piranahs in a different tank but they didnt eat those little fish so i put them in the toad tank just


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

The fish are rosy red minnows.

Sweet tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

piranhas dont attack and eat other fish unless they are starving, contrary to popular belief, there main source of protein are nuts, not fish.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> piranhas dont attack and eat other fish unless they are starving, contrary to popular belief, there main source of protein are nuts, not fish.


... Because you'd _have_ to be nuts to wade into a piranha infested river. :brow:


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm...
From my experience with herps, I'd say the "brighter" colored toad is a breeder-ready female!

Try blood worms and earthworms to condition the other two and keep her in-season *I'm assuming they're males* and you might see some eggs! :shock:


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes i think so too. The other 2 just sing all night long! and if I hurry and turn the light on ill see one of the darker ones holding onto her, but i gotta put those little fish somewhere else because im pretty sure egg's would be a tasty meal to them =)


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually, most fish don't like the taste of phiby eggs. :lol:


----------



## Donut (Jan 28, 2007)

I gotta say that everytime I open this thread I'm really jealous of your firebellies. I never really had the itch to do a vivarium... but I'm really debating on it now.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Really? well thats good, because i didnt really want to remove the fish and i was thinking maybe the fish would really pollute the tank but the water quality seems fine, i guess because the filter can filiter up to 12 gallons so thats a plus.

And donut, you really should! its not just fun the set up...but i just sit and watch them for like 15 minutes everynight! their a real joy to have! but id have to say..i didnt watch them as much when i had them more in a frog kind of habit with the water bowl and soil. But in this tank they go underwater and play with the fish and all lol!


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

omg...

Try feeding them some night crawlers. :shock:


----------



## Siren (Mar 10, 2007)

You can get smaller earthworms called "reds"...they are tinier than earthworms, and a brighter colour...bait shops sometimes carry them. Leave them on some wet paper towel overnight in the fridge to get rid of any contaminants that might be in the dirt they are housed in at the shop.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I would consider setting up a small farm for the reds. It is really simple and easy to do and it will allow you to control their diet a little more. Some of the worms at bait shops can be treated with chemicals to make them live longer or more colorful. If you have a sealed container I know a place that you can order bottle fly pupa that will hatch and provide a natural food. You can also raise crickets fairly eaily even on a small scale. You can also get the smaller house fly pupa for the same purpose. Wax worms can be raised for the moths as feeders. Lots of options if you are interested. 

It is always safer to raise your own to prevent the nasties from getting into the tank. Crickets are safe for the most part and so are mealworms from what I know about them.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah im tring to get some other things in their diet to maybe get the the female in the "mood" to lay some egg's, they get all crickets now. what kind of other worms from bait shops do you thing would be good for them? I gave them meal worms before, they ate them with no problem, but i heard that their shells are tough to digest, so i dont want to give them a lot of them.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If you raise the mealworms then you can pick which ones to feed them. When the worms molt they are a softer whitish color that can be fed to them and won't have all the shell. You can order them and feed them until they molt and feed the softer ones to them. 

http://www.wormman.com/
http://www.forkedtreeranch.com/
http://www.sunshinemealworms.com/
http://www.edsflymeat.com/

All of these sites have live food that can be ordered for newts, frogs and salamanders. It will take a litte more to culture them but it would be well worth it in the end. More healthy food results in healthier critters. 

The flightless fruit flies, probably the hydeii would work although they are small. Forktreeranch has large flies, blue bottle flies that would be a more suitable fod source. The mealworms are easy to culture and grow by the hundreds if not thousands. Your frogs might even eat the beetles. Just make sure to the regular mealworms not Kings or superworms. 

I am in the process of making links to the live food cultures I posted before, it will be in the stickies.


----------

